# running beagles



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

hey any OGFers out there getting ready for season? I run mine all summer but i hope to kick it into gear here soon. My 1 year old pups got out of the kennel last night and managed to start running one behind the house. I heard them from the garage was how i figured out they were out. That sweet music has got me in the mood now.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

My female had a ruptured disc in the spring the vets (i went to a few) said she would never run again. Ran her for the first time since then today happy to see she has only lost a step or two. She managed to get a mouth full of tail fur off of one.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I run 4 of mine all year when the weather cools or after a rain storm. I am fortunate enough to have a lease that was timbered about 6 years ago and it is absolutely filled with rabbits. Good place to break a dog at. Our best day last year hunting we had 18 up in the little 30 acres we hunt.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I haven't rabbit hunted in ten years with beagles. I raised them and trained them my whole youth. I really miss it. Most of my spots have been turned into housing developements now. I did manage to get out several years ago with my brother in law. We took .22 semi-auto rifles in 2 feet of snow no dogs. We had a great time. I really miss it.


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

jray said:


> hey any OGFers out there getting ready for season? I run mine all summer but i hope to kick it into gear here soon. My 1 year old pups got out of the kennel last night and managed to start running one behind the house. I heard them from the garage was how i figured out they were out. That sweet music has got me in the mood now.


ive been out a few times. Hopeing to get out more now that lifes slowing down. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I am also fortunate to be able to run my pair of beagles just about everyday of the year, we have 38 acres and my beagles are hunting/house dogs, first thing in the morning, they get there training collars on and they can go up on our place and run, after and hour or two, I hit the tone button or ride down on the side by side and give them a lift back to the house, they are the best trained dogs I have ever owned . Come home, take afternoon nap and ready to go again in the evening. Keeps them in top notch shape, nothing worst than having beagles locked in the kennel until hunting season. Beagles produce the best music out there.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have the four that are all running (momma and 3 pups (still pups to me but actually about 4 years old) I am thinking about selling 2 of them after this season and go down to Ironton and get me another pup. I got the mom off of a guy down there and it is the best dog I ever had. The problem I have is I went down there 1 time and it was like 6 years ago. Not sure how good my memory is of where he lives. Does anybody know the feller I am looking for? I hate to toss his name out on the site, but if anybody knows a Scott in Ironton that sells beagles PM me please.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

i keep mine in the house too well 3 of them the other 2 are outside. Mine are anything but soft. Keeping them inside just makes them listen better. Id put mine against any dogs for rabbit or pheasant.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

jray said:


> i keep mine in the house too well 3 of them the other 2 are outside. Mine are anything but soft. Keeping them inside just makes them listen better. Id put mine against any dogs for rabbit or pheasant.


Sounds like a challenge!!!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Shaun69007 said:


> Sounds like a challenge!!!


Always up for a challenge lol I like showing up bird dog guys mostly. Some of them (not all) look down their nose on my beagles until i walk out with 3 tickets and a bonus rabbit or two. Oh and i found a down bird for a guy with a GSP last year i tried not to laugh until i was out of earshot


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

the dogs are ready and so am I, RABBIT SEASON is almost here. can't wait.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I can't wait to get my pup (1 1/2 year old) out she's been running rabbits since 6-8 months old and is all business once her nose hits the ground. I also keep her indoors and hands down it makes a big difference when it comes to discipline in the field and general overall health, at least that's been my experience anyway. She's still got a little bit of play and puppy mentality but she's a good dog and loves to pound the brush. My only problem is losing a lot of the places I use to hunt to land development or the original owners passed away and their children inherited the property and don't allow hunting now.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

haha my oldest female is 5 and she still a pup. I second you on the losing ground public ground works the dogs hard cause those bunnies are smart and few.


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

it is amazing that on some properties there are more deer than rabbits!!!!! our "friend" wily coyote unfortunately is here to stay. also, I have always kept my hounds in the house. it is better for them health wise. they bust their butt for you so you should give them a warm and dry place to live.


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Ive been getting out some the last few days. Same here on the hunting properties. Lost a couple spots last year. 
I need to get out and knock on some doors. I got 3 beagles 6 yr. old,2 yr. Old and a 16 month old. Me and the kids have alot of fun with the dogs. Cant wait till Friday.....

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app

I


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

im heading to delaware wildlife to kill some pretty chickens friday. Got to decide which dogs to run i have four dogs and 3 collars oh well.


----------

